# Tilted Uterus



## jellymushy

Hi Dolls! i just want to ask if having a Tilted Uterus does affect the Transvaginal U/S? Is it true that this took a little hard time to find the baby if u have this? I'm 9 weeks prego.Last week, they still can't see my bean. They only see ges sac.. Can someone please guide me about this? I'm very scared :cry:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Jelly - I have heard that a tilted uterus sometimes makes it harder to see the baby, but in reality I'm not sure that this is true. I have a tilted uterus and 4 children. I had early scans in all but one pregnancy and never had a problem seeing the baby. That said there have been one or two ladies on here who have had a 'missing bean' right up until their 10/11wk scans, only to see a healthy baby suddenly on scan. Anything is possible hun ;)

At 9wks, baby and sac should be clear but it might be that you have your dates slightly wrong and you aren't as far on as you thought? What have the hospital recommended and are they scanning you again soon? Good luck, and I do hope things turn out ok for you :hugs:


----------



## vaali

Hey bud! firstly grats on the pregnancy:flower:.. i have a tilted uterus too (confirmed both by hsg & hystero-laproscopy.. i stll cant forget the look on my OBGY's face when she looked at my HSG film..lol, it was somewhere towards the left pelvic brim & it took her few seconds to realize it was the uterus & not some other organ :haha:). I dint have any problem with TUVs during my pregnancies though.. i guess there might be some difficulties locating the pole during very initial weeks (before 6 weeks) but i doubt if they will have it with a 9weeks one.. what did they say?


----------



## green22

Hi there, i've a tilted uterus too but I was told by the sonographer they just have to 'rummage' a little further about on a transvaginal u/s. Bt they should be able to see everything as usual. x


----------



## needhope

I have a tilted uterus, ive been pregnant twice before (both miscarried at around 5-6 weeks, although one missed till 9 weeks). In my second pregnancy they saw the fetal pole at 5 1/2 weeks, however in this pregnancy (I am now nearly 17 weeks) we didnt see the baby till just past 8 weeks! And i was having weekly scans from 4 weeks because i had spotting. One week they said oh just a sac and your about 5 -6 weeks and the next week they saw the baby measuring 8 weeks 1 day and a good heartbeat.

The sonographer told me that it is not always textbook, sometimes they see things and sometimes they dont. Hang in there and i hope you get better news soon, I completely understand how hard it is, I was sure i was going to have another m/c but baby was there all along they just didnt see him/her.

xxxxxxx


----------



## needhope

Ps your uterus should pop forward later on - mine had popped forward by the time i was 14 weeks and the scan was much clearer xxxx


----------



## sunshine20

When I had my US done, They couldnt find the bean on the normal one and ended up doing an internal. Wasn't until a few days later when I went to my OB she said I have a tilted uterus! We saw the baby with no problem on the internal! (I was 9w 5d so that could be why they couldnt see with the external one!)


----------



## CarliCareBear

i've been really worried about this of late. i've had two pregnancies both resulting in miscarriage. i got a vaginal ultrasound during my second mc and they told me i have a tilted uterus. 

should i be worried about being able to get pregnant and especially being able to hold on to a pregnancy because of this? anyone have any insight?


----------



## lily2614

I have a tilted uterus and this is my second pregnancy and they have never had any problems finding the sac or baby. I actually just had a ultrasound this week and I'm only 5 1/2 weeks and they could see a sac and yolk sac within seconds of doing the ultrasound.


----------

